# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows Server 2016 Standart и RAM 256 Gb

## ExtraCOM

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане.
Понимаю, что "баян", по этому буду краток.
Как такое может быть?

----------

